# The Huracan Super Trofeo Omologato Makes 53% More Downforce, 631 HP



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

The Lamborghini Huracan STO is finally here and it’s about as wild as you might expect. Making use of a race-car derived aero package, the whole package is apparently even more extreme than the Performante. 

Based on Lamborghini’s Super Trofeo car—the Huracan made for Lambo’s own race series—the STO gets race-derived aero, suspension, and weight-saving measures. All of 631 horses are also sent to the rear wheels.

The most obvious aero upgrade is the rear wing, which can be adjusted to three angles with a wrench. A stabilizer fin helps keep the car stable through high-speed corners, and a snorkel helps funnel air into its familiar V10.

The aero elements aren’t limited to the back end, though. Splitters and spoilers keep the front-end firmly planted, and ducts help funnel the air carefully. That air is used to cool the engine, extract heat from the brakes, and create a curtain of smooth air around the car.










In all, the upgrades mean 53% more downforce than the Performante and 37% greater aero efficiency. The car also weighs 95 lbs less than the next hottest Huracan and features a stripped-out interior with door pulls rather than handles. 

Power comes from the Huracan’s 5.2-liter naturally aspirated V10 making 631 hp and 443 lb-ft of torque. Although the power isn’t a step forward, it has been mapped to be more aggressive, and bespoke exhaust should make this loud enough for everyone in town to hear. 

Further helping performance is a wider front track, stiffer anti-roll bars, and stiffer suspension bushings. The tires come from Brdigeston and have been specifically designed for this car. Massive carbon-ceramic brakes help slow you down.










The Huracan STO gets to 62 mph in three seconds flat and from that speed down to a stop again in just 30 meters—about 100 feet. 

“The Huracán STO delivers all the excitement of a beautifully balanced, lightweight and aerodynamically superior super sports car, mirroring the driving feeling and exhilaration of Super Trofeo, and perfectly set up for the world’s most demanding tracks but created for the road,” said Maurizio Reggiani, Lamborghini’s Chief Technical Officer. “The extensive technical solutions and intelligence gained from both our Super Trofeo and GT3 programs has been refined and embodied in the Huracán STO, allowing the pilot to experience the emotions of a racing driver, daily, in a road-legal Lamborghini super sports car able to take lap records.”

             
The post The Huracan Super Trofeo Omologato Makes 53% More Downforce, 631 HP appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------

